# A Few More With The Titan.



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Few more pigeons over a couple days with my Titan. Posted it on my Insta but forgot about here. Thought I'd just share it. All pigeons taken with my Titan Hunter slingshot from distances between 15-20m. .6 Sumeike with a 20/15 taper and 8mm steel.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Good shooting


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Shooting 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

andypandy1 said:


> Good shooting


Thanks mate.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

bingo said:


> Shooting
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Cheers mate!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

good shooting


----------



## ConcreteBlock (Aug 16, 2020)

Really impressive distance. Something for me to aspire to in my rat hunting.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

ConcreteBlock said:


> Really impressive distance. Something for me to aspire to in my rat hunting.


Thanks mate. Some people take 40m shots on game with slingshots with heavy ammo so it carry's the weight behind it. I have however taken a few pigeons from 30-35m but only because the ammo and bands I am using creates a fast flat trajectory.


----------

